# Removing Cast Iron Vent



## Mike Lamb (Jan 13, 2010)

I need to replace this cast iron vent stack in the attic of a bungalow. I'm open to suggestions on the best way to remove it. 

It has already got a large crack/smile in it. I could break it apart with a hammer but I don't want any chunks to fall into the drain. There is a clean-out in the basement that I can open and put in a rag to catch debris but I still don't want any chunks to fall. Since this pipe is no longer round because of the crack, could I still use a cast iron pipe cutter? Or a Sawzall would be better? Thanks.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Intros are always welcomed and expected IF you hope to get an answer to your question.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Dynamite.


----------



## Mike Lamb (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm a remodeling contractor from Chicago. Does this question belong in the DIY forum?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Mike Lamb said:


> I'm a remodeling contractor from Chicago. Does this question belong in the DIY forum?


Yes please. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

The best way to remove it would be to call a Licensed Plumber!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Mike Lamb said:


> I'm a remodeling contractor from Chicago. Does this question belong in the DIY forum?


 Good luck with the inspectors....


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Mike Lamb said:


> I need to replace this cast iron vent stack in the attic of a bungalow. I'm open to suggestions <SNIP>
> 
> Look at these photos ... What do we have here, a hor frost increaser. Or a 3" cission joint used for the wrong purpose.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I know how i would get it out.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

